# Flare



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Is it normal for a fish to flare at you. When my face is near Ares tank he swims toward me and flares at me. Is he angry or happy to see me?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's normal. He's more scared then anything.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's normal. He'll get used to you.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've heard of that before. My male flared at me when he was guarding his fry, but he doesn't usually flare at me. He'll get used to you though. I'd take as many pics as possible while he flares at you.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I had him for a month, now he flares when I come home from work.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If he's flaring, that's a sign he's healthy. When my male betta first got velvet, the first thing I noticed was that he stopped flaring.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah, don't worry about it. I actually only get too see my betta flair for a few times each day. Enjoy the display while he does this.


----------

